# [OCN Labs] Logitech G413 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard



## AyyMD

haha first

your first review on OCN Labs, nice.


----------



## Arizonian

Board seems nice, haven't tried Romer-G's though. Not sure if I'd like the shorter travel distance over my mx browns. Sparked enough interest next time I'm in Fry's Electronics see if I can give one a try.

Nice write up


----------



## Duality92

For me, for feeling, nothing beats mx greens.

Nice write up bud! Looking forward to future reviews


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Great read, an impressive board. I have to say I have not looked into Keyboards since my Ducky days. Makes me start thinking about investing in another soon.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Great read, an impressive board. I have to say I have not looked into Keyboards since my Ducky days. Makes me start thinking about investing in another soon.


I still own my Shine 3 with Green switches even though like 7 LEDs are dead xD


----------



## TheBadBull

Nice read! Keyboards with Romer G switces are not common around here so I haven't had the chance to try it out, but a shorter travel MX brown should be just what I'm looking for.


----------



## 0verpowered

Cherry MX speed is a bit faster though - 1.2MM vs 1.5MM. Wonder how the 2 switches compare.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

More minimalistic keyboards are a good thing.

I'm really loving my G810, but it's my first mechanical so I can't compare it.

Spacebar sounds horrendous though, even the 2 block keys sound bad.


----------



## Sheyster

Seems like a decent enough keyboard. I may pick one up for my second rig. I just upgraded to a Corsair K95 RGB on the main rig and love it so far! Much more pricey than this KB though.


----------



## xentrox

How do the Romer-G's compare to MX-Browns. I've tried every MX there is and Browns are the only ones I can stand.


----------



## Vlada011

I really like Logitech stuff.
They have some nice finish, smell on Euro stuff.
Mouse I only Logitech look and for me they are No 1 brand who produce keyboard/mouse.
Maybe CORSAIR have some specific model as K70 better than some Logitech product,. but generally Logitech launch many many proven and reliable peripherals in low, mid and high segment.
Even their 20$ mouse last years. Looking how click behave and material after 5 years of use probably their most famous and bug free mouse G700 I can't believe to some other company that will last so long.
G700s is great performance but look much worse than G700.

This keyboard could be great budget option with mouse, example some G502 or G602 models are not so expensive.


----------

